# Kink Liberty 09 *Or* Fit P1 05?



## Gabriel47 (Oct 28, 2008)

I can purchase one of these bikes! 
I can get one of them for $350.00 But I dont know which one to Choose! 
So I need help please.

Kink Liberty 2009 
Fit P1

Kink Liberty 2009 - White Colony Unlucky 13 Bars. 
White AME Grips 
eastern plastic composite pedals alienation black sheep rims 25t sprocket

Fit P1 - fit bike with ANIMAL PIVOTAL SEAT POST & ANIMAL SEAT, Harold seat post Clamps, Odyssey Brake lever and Odyssey U-brake with a Odyssey cable hanger, Silver SHADOW CONSPIRACY INTERLOCK 2 CHAIN wiaht a 30T Black ANIMAL LITE V2 CHAINWHEEL, a 175 Odyssey or PRIMO Crank I forgot sorry my Fork is stock and my Bar and bar ends is Stock and my bottoom Brackest is stock and a Stock headset too, Blue ANIMAL JUMP OFF STEM, black Rim with Black SPOKE and NIPPLES ODYSSEY HAZARD FRONT HUB with a ANIMAL GLH TIRE . the rim is Chrome and Black SPOKE with Silver NIPPLES and EASTERN hub with a ANIMAL ASM TIRE, white ANIMAL GRIPS

The guy can color anything on the bike ANY Color i want.

Kink Liberty 2009


















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fit P1 2005


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The one that rides better...


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Those bikes are totally different. The Liberty is brakeless. The Fit has u-brake mounts.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The 2009. It's 4 years newer. 

Make sure you get some girl pants and a black and white striped sleeveless shirt and a completely unnecessary bandana headband to go with it.

Oh I forgot, make sure you get some neon Nike's also. And when you are at the skatepark, act way cooler than you are


----------

